# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  رواية داء الثعالب طارق اللبيب!!!!!!!!!!!

## الغسينابي

*فلنذهب بهمومنا و بمشاغلنا و لنعيش القصة حلقة تلو الأخرى و اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم 
كما يقول راوى القصة ( طارق اللبيب ) 
***************
انها قصة تقطع الاكباد وتفجر الاحاسيس من قراء فيها سطرا 

اصر على ان يقفو اثرها 

ويتابع تفاصيلها 
هؤلاء ابطال الرواية
**
بطل الرواية الصادق النور شمس الدين
**
سمية والدة الصادق 
**
حاج النور والده 

**
وحمد وبشير وياسر اخوانه 
**
اخته الوحيدة ليلى 
**
عمار ابن خالته سامية 
**
وصفاء بنت خالته وهي شقيقة عمار 
واخرين


فلنتابع معا القصة
**

 

الحلقة الاولى 

كان الصباح مشرقا انواره والعصافير على اغصان الاشجار 
وجدران البيوت ترتفع اصواتها مشقشقة ويقطع صوتها بين الفينة والاخرى 
صياح ديك الجيران. فان له صوتا مميزا يكثر عند الفجر ويتناقص ارساله 
كلما بلج الصباح وانتشرت انواره ...في هذا اليوم بالذات كان الناس ينتظرون اعلان نتيجة امتحان الشهادة السودانية والكل يترقب ان سيمع اسم الصادق 
يذاع لانه كان مبرزا في دراسته الاكاديمية لدرجة ان الناس كانوا يتوقعون اسمه 
في العشرة الاوائل
الصادق شاب في التاسعة عشر من عمره لونه اسمر يميل الى الصفرة
كغالبية اهل السودان من العرب شعره اسود طوله متوسط خفيف
الظل طيب المعشر 
من يراه يحبه من اول نظرة تعامله راقي صوته هادئ
.....
الصادق ينادي امه :يمة الليلة الدعوات القوية عليك الله 
والله يا امي قلبي عايز يتقلع من مكانو عارفة يا امي لو الليلة مازاعوني بتجيني نفسيات عديل وماعارف اقابلصفاء كيف (بنت خالته )

***

سمية والدة الصادق : والله يا الصادق ماعندك هم غير صفاء ياولدى انت بتقرا لنفسك ولا لي صفاء 

***

قاليها : يا امي دي مستقبلي وفرحتها عندي بالدنيا ... يا الله.. ياسلام الليلة لو زاعوني
يا امي انا بطير من الفرح ياجماعة ياناس ابوي ... ياسر 
عليكم الله الدعوات يمة.. ابوي وينو ؟

***

سمية : ابوك جوة من الدغش ماسك المصحف بيقرا حصلو خليهو 
يشيل ليك الفاتحة بعد التلاوة

***

الصادق : مامحتاج والله ... تلقيهو بدعي لي من قبل ما اصحى من النوم

***

سمية : ان شا الله يا الصادق ياولدي... ربنا يديك على قدر نيتك 
ويزيدك من خيرو ويوفقك ويفرحك يارب العالمين ..انت ياولدي امك رضيانة عليك وابوك رضيان عليك 

والحلة كلها بتذكرك بالخير والشهامة ان شا الله ربنا ما حيخذلك 
بس انت خليك واثق في ربنا وبطل الخوف

***

الصادق : ان شا الله يا امي والله ماتتخيلي كلامك دا طمني كيف 

طرق الباب ! ! ! 

فطرق معه قلب الصادق ! ! ! 

ولما سمع صوت صفاء وهي تنادي : ياخالتي ... ياخالتو....
افتحوا الباب .. 
كاد قلب الصادق ان ينخلع من مكانه ازدادت في قلبه الضربات وعلا نفسه واخذ
يتنهد
فقد كان الحب بين الصادق وبنت خالته صفاء مؤصلا في القلوب منذ الصغر 
وتربيا معا ولعبا معا 
الصادق لايساوي شيئا بغير صفاء وصفاء لاتساى شيئا الا بالصادق 
فقد فهما بعضها واحبا بعضهما حبا بينا واضحا من غير 
تردد ولاخفية وكلا الاسرتين يعلمان بالعلاقة السامية 
النقية العاطفية بينهما
صفاء : الصادق اصبحت كيف اللية يا سيد الناس 
***
الصادق : الحمد لله والله ياصفاء خايف لما ماقادر اقيف على حيلي 
يارب يارب ...... عليك الله دعيتي لي ياصفاء ؟؟؟ 
***
صفاء : وانت برضو بتسأل يا الصادق وانا امبارح مانمت الليل
***
الصادق : الله يخليك لي ياعمري 
دخلت صفاء على خالتها ودخل الصادق على والده وطال الحديث هنا وهناك 
حتى جاء الافطار وافطروا بسرعة لان اذاعة النتجة في تمام الحادية عشر 
كل الناس اتو بكراسيهم امام التلفاز اما الصادق فلم يجلس 
بل كان واقفا 
وبقيت خمس دقائق فقط من اذاعة النتيجة والقلوب تخفق 





الى الحلقة القادمة ان شا الله


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*[unload] 
الحلقة الثانية


ينظر الصادق الى التلفاز مرة وينظر الى صفاء مرة 
وهو واقف خلف الجميع وهم جلوس 
وفجاءة خيم صمت رهيب وعلى شاشة التلفاز ظهر
اولئك الرجال المنمقون الذين يلبسون 
الملابس الزاهية وتظهر عليهم سيما 
الراحة والدعة وبدأوا يسردون كلاما طويلا 
ويشيدون بالجهود التي قام بها القائمون على امر
الامتحانات ثم تكلموا عن نسبة النجاح في هذا العام بالنسبة للاعوام الماضية 
وتحدثوا كثيرا وبعض الكلام يضيع من الحضور الذين قتلهم القلق 
وفي اثناء هذا الحديث المملل والاطراء والمدح والتشدق 
الذي اثار الملل واذا بالدنيا تظلم والتلفاز يسود وجهه بعد ان اصدر صوتا 
شبيها بصوت الفار الرضيع وودع الجميع 
بضوء يشبه البرق المستحي 
ماذا؟؟؟ ماذا؟؟؟ 
صاح الجميع ....الكهربا قطعت.حاج النور : 
يا الله ...........
الله يلعن ابو الكهربا لابو ال...................
شوفوها كملت ولاقطع عام جري احد اخوان الصادق اسمه بشير 
ليرى الجمرة الخبيثة فوجد ان التيار قد انفصل عن المنطقة بكاملها 
لايدري احد ما الاحوال التي يمر بها اولئك الذين ينفصل عنهم التيار فجأة 
فتاتيهم الظلمة بغتتة وهم لايشعرون 
الصادق : ياابوي دا شنو نعمل شنو؟؟؟ 
شوفو يا ليلي ( اخت الصادق الوحيدة ) جيبي تلفون ابوي في الشاحن 
خليهو يتصل على عمتي في امدرمان نشوف منها الحاصل 
وبسرعة البرق الخاطف وفي جيء بالهاتف وقد مرت دقائق من التوتر الغريب
والاحساس الذي لايعرفه الا من جربه 
ومشاعر الاستياء والتذمر ترسم لو حاتها على وجوه الجميع 
تم الاتصال في سرعة خاطفة والعمة لم تفتح الخط 
لانها مشغولة بالمتابعة فانها تنتظر هذه اللحظة 
فقد اخبروها ان الصادق مرشح للفوز والاذاعة في هذه النتيجة
وحاولوا مرار ان يتصلو بالاصحاب والاصدقاء 
ولكن اما ان الهاتف الذي طلبته مغلق 
واما يرن الجرس ولا حياة لمن تنادي والشي المضحك المبكي 
احد زملاء الصادق اجاب على مهاتفة. ولكن ايضا التيار عندهم منفصل 
مرت اكثر من ربع ساعة والتيار منقطع والمحاولات جارية  
عاود حاج النور بالعمة التي فتحت الخط وهي تبكي وتبكي 
وتقول مبروك يا النور مبرووووك يا النور والله عجبني ليهو .... 
حاج النور اسمعي ياعلوية : الكهربا عندنا مقطوعة الصادق جا الكم ؟
علوية الصادق جا الخامس في السودان نسبته 97.8%الحمد لله
قفل الحاج التلفون بسرعة واحتضن ابنه وهو يكبر بفرحة نسال 
ان لاتجعلها في قلوب الاعداء والوالدة اطلقت صوت زغرودة 
شقت بها طنين الصمت القاتل في الاجواء الهامدة بغير مروحة ولاتكييف
يتردد صداها بين ازقة الطرق وجدران المنازل  
الفرحة عمت ارجاء البيت مع ان التيار الذي قطعه مديروه قد عكر صفو الجلسة 
ولكن ان كان من الناس الحزن فعند الله السعادة  
والغريب في الامر ان صفاء خرجت ..... فبعد ان انتهى الصادق من معانقة امه 
وابيه تلفت فلم يجدها  
الصادق: يا امي صفاء وينا ؟؟؟ 
سمية : والله ماعارفة  
ليلى : والله شايفاها طلعت متضايقة وزعلانة كدا ماعرفة ليه ... 
انتظروا الحلقتين التاليتين......
[unload] 
اتمني عودتك والاطلاع علي بقية القصة 
[/unload]
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*قصة  فعلاً تجبرك على متابعتها . . . واصل و ما تطول الغيبة . . . في الإنتظار
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

قصة فعلاً تجبرك على متابعتها . . . واصل و ما تطول الغيبة . . . في الإنتظار



 

لقد اسعدني مرورك يا الحوشابي وانتظر الليلة
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الحلقة الثالثة 


ادخل حاج النور يده في جيبة واخرج حفنة لايستهان بها من النقود
واعطى الاولاد منها ثم قال

***

امشوا جيبو البارد والحلاوة تعال ياحمد امشي معاك بشير 
جيبو لينا خروف كدا شادي حيلو 

***


خرج الصادق مسرعا ليلحق بحبيبته التى غادرت جمع الفرحة 
وهي متضايقة؟ 
كان بيت خالته يبعد ثلاثة شوارع فقط 
طرق الباب : وقلبه يخفق واكثر مايخشاه ان يكون هنالك شئ ضايقها 

جاءت صفاء وفتحت الباب ونظر الصادق في وجهها مباشرة 
ليقرأ مافيه من المشاعر ولكنه لاحظ دموعا في عينيها وعندما سلم
سمع في صوتها بحة البكاء الوشيك

***

فقال لها مالك حبيبتي ؟؟ بتبكي ليه؟؟؟

***


قالت له مافي حاجة حبيبي بس بكيت من الفرحة وكان نفسي اضمك زي امك
بس لقيت مالي حق خفت ابكي قدام ناس البيت عشان كدا جيت كملت بكاي هنا 
وعشان ليلي قاعدة للمكاواة وحتضحك علي لو بكيت

***

الصادق : ياخي ارح البيت سيبك من الكلام دا 
انتي براك ماعارفة ليلي بتاعة مكاواة 

***


كماعلمتم ان صفاء امها سامية وهي خالة الصادق كات داخل المنزل 
وهي تنظر بسرور لنظرات الود والحنان التي يتبادلها الصادق وصفاء

***


الصادق يتلفت ويصيح : ياخالتي ... ياخالتي سامية 

***

سامية من جوة البيت : اهلا يا الصادق مبروك ياولدي 
والله عجبني ليك ويارب عقبال الدكتوراة

***


الصادق والله ياخالتي فرحتي بيكم وبي صفاء ماتساويها فرحة
عارفة ياخالتي لو ما صفا دي انا طعم النجاح زاتو مابحسو 

***



صفاء : ان شا الله دايما فرحان ياحبيب عمري 
خلاص ارح نشوف بيكونو جو ناس يباركو ليك

***

صفاء والصادق يحرجان كانهما لؤلؤتا قرط 
لا ينفكان من تبادل الاعجاب والقدسية التي تغزو حياتهما 

حينما اقتربا من المنزل واذا باصحاب الصادق في الحلة 
يقفون امام الباب فنظر اليهم واشار بيده فرأوه فتوقفوا عن طرق الباب 
جاءهم وهم يتبسمون لرؤياه والابتسامة المشرقة على وجهه 
تشع بنيته الطيبة وقلبه المفعم بالحنان والمحبة 

***

واحد من اصحابه اسمه صبري : مبروك يا الصادق والله تستاهل 
وزي ماقالو ياقلب لكل مجتهد نصيب ياخي انت كسرت كسر عجيب

***

الصادق : والله الحمد لله.. الله يبارك فيكم والله 

***


تقدمت صفا ودخلت المنزل والصادق واصحابة 
تكلموا قليلا مباركة وترحيبا ودخلوا جميعا

صبري صديق مقرب من الصادق وصاحب نكته خفيف الظل 
يتكلم دائما ويحرك يديه 

كان صبري يجلس في مجلس مقابل الباب الذي 
يفتح على المنزل الداخلي
الباب يعني اذا نظر الى الخارج فانه قد يكشف بنظراته
من هم بداخل المنزل


وفي اثناء تكلمه وتحركه المعهود لفت نظره ان صفاء وليلي 
داخل المنزل وهما ينظران اليه ويتبسمان 

فلعب ابليس في راسه وسرح من الونسة ونسج له اللعين 
اشياء غريبة 

وان سالتموني ماسر النظرة من صفاء وليلى وتصحبها الابتسامة 

***

فان ليلى قالت لصفاء :: تعالي شوفي صبري بيتكلم ويحرك يديهو 

زي المذيع ... فلان لما الصوت يكون مقفول 

*
باعتبار انه بعيد وصوته غير مسموع

***


انتهت الزيارة المحددة من الاصدقاء وخرجو بعد تناول البارد والحلاوة 
والصادق دعاهم للغدا 

وصبري طبعا خرج والاستغراب والدهشة ومشاعر متعاكسة متضادة 
تلوح في راسه 



*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الحلقة الرابعة 
ذهب صبري الى منزله ولم ينطق بكلمة واحد لصدقائه الذين رافقوه
فقد شغلت باله تلك الظبية الهيفاء المسماه صفاء
ولكنه يعلم انها حبيبة صديقه وبنت خالته
ولكنه لايستطيع ان يزيل عن مخيلته تلك الابتسامة الجارفة 
التي غزت قلبه وتربعت على وجدانه 
وفي كل مرة يقول: اعوذ بالله ... داشنو الجاني دا؟؟؟ 
وفي وقت الغداء ذهب صبري والاخرين الى الصادق لاجابة الدعوة 
ولكن صبري كان تائها شاردا يزداد فزعا وتوترا كل ما علا
صوت النساء من الداخل وكأن في وجدانه شيئا يبحث عن صوت صفاء في 
خضم وضجة الاصوات النسوية المختلطة 
احس صبري حقيقة ان هنالك شيئا يتمكن من قلبه ويسري 
ببطء بين شرايين فؤاده وهو مكتوف الايدي لايستطيع حيلة ولايهتدي سبيلا 
انتهت الدعوة وذهب الجميع وذهب صبرى الى بيت اهله 
وذهب مباشرة لغرفته لانه احس انه يريد ان يجلس مع نفسه 
لعله يستطيع المقاومة 
فقد كانت صفاء فتاة لاتقاوم لونه ا كالذهب في صفاءه وشعرها مثل ليلة 
مظلمة .. تعتريه لمعة مشرقة اذا تلاعبت به الرياح تلاعب هو بالقلوب
لها عينان كالدر والياقوت تلمع في صفاء الفضة اذا سرقهما منظر
عكست اشعاعها كانها عقود الماس في اعناق الاميرات 
كانت صفاء هي الجميلة التي لا امل فيها .....
طال الليل على صبري لم يهدأ له بال ولم يطبق له جفن
كان ينتظر الصباح بفارق الصبر وملل الفراش
اشرق الصباح بانواره البهية وارسل الى الدنيا 
باقات من هدايا الاضاءة المجانية ......
حيث لامكان للدفع المقدم ولا الفواتير الباهظة ..
وصبري اصبح بعيون يملأها السهر ويكسوها التوهان 
اول ماطرق باله اخته ايمان فقد كانت مقربة منه وصديقة اسراره 
ذهب صبري الى اخته ايمان وقال لها:
يا ايمان والله انا واقع في في مشكلة طبعا امبارح الصادق صاحبي نجح نجاح كبير
مشينا امبارح نبارك ليهو طبعا انتي عارفة صفاء بت خالتو طبعا هو مثبتها 
ومافيها طريقة لاي علاقة.. لكن والله امبارح عاينت علي عين معاها ابتسامة غريبة .. 
والله يا ايمان الابتسامة والنظرة اثرت فيني تاثير بالغ لدرجة ماقدرت انوم
وانا حسيت باني اتوكرت في موضع ماعارف نهايتو.. 
انتي رايك في كلامي شنو؟
ايمان : ليه يا اخوي هي لاقية زيك وين واصلا هي ما كدا يعني مع الصادق 
يعني احتمال انها تبيعو وتربط معاك دا احتمال وارد 
انا بت وبعرف حب البنات كيف يعني حب الصادق وصفاء ماكدة يعني كيف كيف 
وانا متاكدة ياصبري الشي الانت حسيت بيهو دا الصادق عمره ما حس بيهو صبري : عليك الله بالجد يا ايمان ؟؟؟؟؟ .....
يعني في امل انو يكون لي فيها نصيب ؟؟؟ ...
ايمان ليه لا .... 
صبري : يا الله يا ايمان لو كلامك دا بقا صح انا بموت من الفرحة ايمان في شنو هو ياصبري يعني انا ممكن امشي ليها واجيب ليك منها الخبر الاكيد 
صبري : لالالالالا ......... خلاص امشي ليها ... لا ماتمشي ...
والله ماعارف اقول ليك شنو ... اعملي العاوزاهو 
ايمان حامشي ليها حامشي ليها هي صاحبتي شديد

الى اللقاء في الحلقة الخامسة والسادسة
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اسعدتنا كتاباتك عن القصه والذى اعرفه بان طارق لبيب راجل لبيب وهو من اعز اصدقاى يسكن الدروشاب جنوب الروضه امام جامع لبيب  وشاعر فذ وشيخ معالج بالقران اه لقيتنى كيف انت بتعرفوا من وين
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*القصة مشوقة واااثرة تنم عن عبقرية الراورى ونشكرك يا الغسيانى على نشرها وهى تكاد تتفوق على بعض روايات الراحل اسامة انور عكاشة
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*على الجمر ننتظر القادم من الحلقات مع وافر الاحترام
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*قصة مشوقة وسردها سلس ، تعكس قدر كبير من الواقعية و الاحساس الجارف بالحنية في علاقتنا السودانية ، نحن في انتظار الحلقات القادمة.
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*تستحق أن تكون مسلسل سوداني بس عايزة واحد من نوعية المرحوم أسامة أنور عكاشة عشان ؟بط ليها سيناريو و حوار كارب
في انتظار الحلقة التالية
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الحلقة الخامسة 

مرت الايام ولم تلتق ايمان بصفاء
وبالاصح لم تجد الوقت والفرصة المؤاتية لذلك 
وصبري يزداد ولها وتعمقا فيماهو فيه 
في يوم من ذات الايام قابلت ايمان صفاء 
وهي في طريقها الى البقالة فقالت ايمان:
والله ياصفاء مشتاقة ليك وعايزة اتونس معاك 

صفاء: تشرفي في اي وقت يا ايمان والله انا زاتي عاوزاكي 

وتواعدن ان تلتقيان في يوم الخميس
وسيكون بيت اسرة صفاء خاليا تماما
جاء الخميس: وجاءت ايمان الى صفاء 
وبعد الاكرام والمؤانسة 
قالت ايمان : ياصفاء انتي طبعا مرتبطة بي الصادق ود خالتك صح؟ 

صفاء: نعم ايوة في حاجة يا ايمان ؟؟؟؟ 
ايمان: لا لا بس بسأل 
صفاء : والله الصادق دا ايمان بحبني حب جنوني
وبخاف علي من هبوب النسيم 
بعزني وبحترمني وبعطف على وبيكرمني 
والله لو عايزة لبن الطير الصادق 
مستعد يدفق دمو عشان يجيبو لي
عارفة ياصفا مرة ليلى اختو اتشاكلت معاي شكلة عادية
بس كانت غلطانة علي عارفة الصادق جاب هدومو
وجا قعد معانا هنا في بيتنا 
وزعل من ليلى اختو الكبيرة اكتر من شهر 
دقيقة اجيب ليك الكراس الكاتب فيهو اشعارو 
وطبعا كلها فيني  

صفاء تدخل الى الغرفة بعزة المعجب وعنفوان الفخور
اتت بالكراسة  
صفاء : اسمعي عليك الله يا ايمان ....
دي قصيدة اسمها 
صفاء النفس 
بيقول فيها..:...
موصوفة دايما يا صـــفا .. كل الجمــــائل بوصفا 
يارب لي انا تحـــــفظا ... من كــــل عينا جارفة 
يابنات شـــــوفن صفا ... وقصيدتي فيها مـــؤلفة
الحنينة الخاتية الجــــفا .. والظلال الطيبة الوارفة
اساهــــر بالليل حارسا .. عشان مافي حاجة تخـوفا 
بي كلاما الحـــلو الجميل ... زي نغمات الحـب عازفة
كل يـــــوم اتمنالا خير......اكتب فيها كلماتي النازفة 
ماتشوفي شر ست البنات .. تبقى دايما مصــدر شفا  
قبل ان تكتمل القصيدة 
قاطعت ايمان قائلة
كدي دقيقة يا صفاء هسي انتي من قبيل شغالة بتتكلمي لي 
كيف الصادق بحبك ومقدار شعورو تجاهك بس في حاجة مهمة شديد
انتي شعورك تجاهو شنو؟ 

صفاء : والله بالمناسبة يا ايمان شعوري شنو دا مامهم 
المهم نحن بنينا مستقبلنا من زمان 
والاهل عارفين ونحن متفاهمين شديد وكل حاجة تمام 
وانا ماعاوزة زول احسن منو
اي نعم انو حبي جواهو كبير ومرات لايطاق 
لكن الصادق مافي زيو الحق يقال  

ثم التفتت اليها مستغربة وقالت:  
انتي يا ايمان اسئلتك دي ما مريحاني في شنو؟ 
ايمان : طيب انا اجيك من الاخر 
صبري اخوي شافك في بيت ناس الصادق كنت بتعايني ليهو وبتتبسمي 
وقام يهلوس بيك ليهو تلات اسابيع ماقادر يعيش زي الناس 
صفاء: شنو؟.......... يهلوس بي انا ؟.... هههههههههايا ... 
اكيد اخوك دا ماطبيعي ........ هه 
مع انو صاحب الصادق وعارف كويس انا بالنسبة للصادق بساوي شنو؟
ايمان : 
وانا زاتي عارفة لكن والله يا صفاء صبري بقا حالتو تحنن 
الله يخليك خلاص انا فهمت كلامك بس لو بتعزيني 
وعشان الود المسكين دا مايمرض لينا عندي منك طلبين 
صفاء : اها.... قولي 
ايمان اولا الكلام دا يفضل بينا والتاني حاولي اتجاوبي معاهو وفهميهو 
حبة حبة لغاية مايقتنع ويطلعك من جواهو
صفاء : خير يازولة طبعا انتي عارفاني مابرد ليك طلب 
بس الله يخليك الصادق واهلي مايسمعوا بالكلام دا 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الحلقة السادسة

رجعت ايمان لاخيها صبري وهي تحمل آمالا عريضة 

وتزف له خبرا طال ماكان يحلم به هو وكل فتيان الحي 

(لقاء وشيك مع صفاء) 

دخلت ايمان على صبري وهو في غرفته

وهي ترقص وتغني ... باكر بجيك قاطع مسافات العشم .. باكر بجيك ..

جلست مع صبري وقالت : اها ياود امي الاغلى من عيوني 

بشارتي كم؟ رتبت ليك الامور ولقيت ليك صفاء زاتا مابتحب الصادق 

الصادق هو المتشعلق فيها . بس هسي الكورة في ملعبك لانو 

مافي زول كاشف شعور صفاء غيرنا وهسي اي واحد من شباب 

الحلة لو عرف انو صفاء مابتحب الصادق بجري عليها جري يربط معاها 

يستمع صبري لكلام اخته ايمان بعقل مشوش وذهن شارد

وآمالا تتسابق ... 

ثم قال : معقول يا ايمان الكلام دا ؟ 

قالت له : خليك من الكلام وما الكلام بس انت قول لي 

عايز تقابلها متين؟ وبراكم وتتفاهمو واي حاجة 

بس الله يخليك تكون فاهم انو البت قلبها فاضي

وعايزة فارس يغزوه ويسيطر على وجدانها 

وانا متاكده انك حتنجح وتفوز بيها ..

صفاء ياصبري .. 

مش جمال وبس صفاء اخلاق وعفة وكرم 

صبري : عايز اقابلها بكرة كيف؟؟

ايمان خلاص انا بحاول اخد منها مواعيد 

بكرة ونعزمها عشا في الريفيرا (متنزه على الشاطئ بام درمان)

صبري : جدا الله يصبرني ليوم بكرة 

ايمان اتصلت على صفاء في تلفون البيت في نفس الوقت

صفاء ردت : الو مرحبا 

ايمان : هلا ياحبيبني صفوية عايني انا حكلم امك اقول ليها بكرة المساء عندنا 

عيد ميلاد صاحبتنا كوثر وبجي بكرة مارة عليك عشان تقابلي الزول 

واذا عندك اي اعذار نحن بكرة بنغير طريقنا للتجاني الماحي 

وانتي المسؤلة هههههههههه مانفتكريني بهظر

صفاء : خلاص خلاص كلميها .. يا امي تلفون عشانك 

سامية ام صفاء : مرحب ...

فاخبرتها فوافقت .... 

وغدا امسى مساء على صبري باضطراب غريب كانه مقبل على امتحان 

دعونا نتكلم قليلا عن صبري ريثما يجهز نفسه ويلبس انيقا

صبري شاب في مقتبل العمر تخرج السنة الماضية بالبكالاريوس

ابيض اللون مشرب بحمرة جميلة شعره

ذهبي سبيبه كالتبر مخلوطا بالسواد

له عينان تقتل الظباء من اول نظره مشع بالحيوية لايكاد

يقول كلمتين حتى ينفجر الحضور ضحكا

انه ذو تعبيرات ساخرة بلذة جارفة لايكاد الانسان يشبع من مؤانسته

ايمان: صبري جاهز ? 

صبري : موية ونور .. بس حيلي ميت .وعايز امشي الحمام 

ايمان ههههههه ياجُرسي 

اخذ صبري طريقه الى الريفيرا 

وذهبت ايمان الى صفاء 

وكانت اللقيا في الريفيرا 

كان لصبرى سبق الوصول 

فاختار طاولة الطعام تسع ثلاث اشخاص 

باعتباران الثالثة هي ايمان 

وبعد قليل جاءت ايمان وصفاء واشرقت الريفيرا بانوار الجمال الالهي 

الذي كساه الله هذه الدرة النادرة المسماة صفاء 

ازدادت ضربات القلب عند صبري حتى اهتزاز لياقة القميص

صبري : اتفضلو اتفضلو

صفاء : كيف صبري ... 

صبري : انا ؟ .... الراء مكسورة والياء معرجة هههههه

صفا : هههههههههههههه بسال عن صحتك

صبري عارف عارف بس عايز ضحتك دي

جلس الجميع 

صمتو قليلا ثم تلفت صبري حوله وقال :

كل القاعدين ثنائي العاصمة ئنائي العاصمة الا نحن بس البلابل

ضحكت صفاء حتى غطت وجهها اما ايمان فنظرت اليه نظرة استخفاف 

فكانها فهمت انه يريدها ان تذهب بعيدا 

فاخذت تلفونها وقالت : عن اذنكم عندي مكالمة 

صفاء : كدي دقيقة يا ايمان اشربي حاجة وبعدين امشي 

ايمان : لا بمشي وبجيكم راجعة ماتطمئنو

ذهبت ايمان واخذت الكرسي وجلست بحيث انها لاتسمع مايقولان 

ولكنها المشهد الذي دام اكثر من عشر دقائق 

صبري لايتوقف عن الكلام وصفاء لاتتوقف عن الضحك

اخذت صفاء التلفون واتصلت مباشرة في موبايل الصادق 

الصادق الو مرحبا ...

ايمان:

كيفك يا الصادق .. انا كوثر صاحبة صفاء .... لاحظوا ال ..(كذابة)

ان شا الله كويس ..

الصادق الحمد لله 

عاين يا الصادق صفاء وايمان ديل معاي هنا 

وطبعا انا عارفة انك حياتك صفاء وامل عمرك صفاء صح؟ 

صفا دي من ما جات هنا ماعندها موضوع غير صبري صاحبك 

بس الله يخليك ماتسالها بس انا عايزاك تخلي بالك منها 

وماتخليها تحس وماتهملها

الصادق مبهوت وصمت ولم يستطيع الرد 

ايمان : يديك العافية ومع كتمان السر اخباري معاك يلا جاو 


 
انتظروا الحلقتين السابعة والثامنة





*

----------

